
Access Your Amazon Aurora Serverless Database with the New Data API (Beta) - guru4consulting
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/11/aurora-serverless-data-api-beta/
======
guru4consulting
This is a big deal for serverless fans.. if the connection latency is good,
then no more hassles with VPC, DynamoDB, etc..

